

Whatsapp is down - peteratt


======
peteratt
It's been almost an hour for me now. SREs on vacation after the sale? :)

Update: No activity on
[https://twitter.com/wa_status](https://twitter.com/wa_status). Best way of
following it:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=whatsapp%20down](https://twitter.com/search?q=whatsapp%20down)

------
arkokoley
All Hail Zukerberg!! :D

------
asadlionpk
yes down for me too

------
jturolla
in brazil too.

------
leslieright
down in london too - ukranians have attacked???

